# First time IVF for secondary infertility



## Lola425 (12 mo ago)

Hello, I'm starting IVF hopefully next week as we've been struggling to conceive a second child for a year. I just turned 40, and we are lucky to have a DD who is 2 years old, conveived naturally and quickly but following two miscarriages. We'll begin cycling at CRGH as long as my FSH isn't too high - it went from 10 this summer to 15.8 in December which was alarming, and made us worried that we don't have much time. (My AMH is 12, so it's confusing that my AMH seems okay but FSH is not.) The earlier pregnancies always happened within a couple months, and now nothing for a year, so I fear my fertility has declined over these past few years. I'm starting with the oestrogen priming protocol and have been taking DHEA, as well as CoQ10, vitamin D, prenatals, acupuncture etc. And will start 3mg of melatonin. I'm feeling very nervous at this point about the FSH test, but hope my levels will have come down so we can begin - the plan is back-to-back ICSI or IMSI cycles and PGS testing of any embryos that hopefully result. I'd love to hear from anyone with similar experiences.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I think PGS NGS, DHEA and other vitamins might boost your chances of getting pregnant. I keep fingers crossed for a positive outcome.


----------



## Lola425 (12 mo ago)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, I think PGS NGS, DHEA and other vitamins might boost your chances of getting pregnant. I keep fingers crossed for a positive outcome.


Thank you so much for this kind reply! I appreciate it and wish you lots of luck too.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes the book it starts with the egg by Rebecca fett has lots to help with egg quality. Good luck!


----------

